# The next 'Toshiba' TV you see will be made by a different company



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

> Toshiba has undertaken many attempts to reshape its TV segment over the years with "Cloud Portal" and Cell TV, but none have hit the mark and now it's getting out of the business entirely in North America.


http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/30/the-next-toshiba-tv-you-see-will-be-made-by-a-different-compan/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/30/the-next-toshiba-tv-you-see-will-be-made-by-a-different-compan/?ncid=rss_truncated


Good news for consumers. Worst TV I ever bought was a Toshi*ba!

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My main TV used to be a Regza. Had to do some sevice menu calibration to get rid of the green push.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My main TV used to be a Regza. Had to do some sevice menu calibration to get rid of the green push.


I had that Toshi*ba in the same room as a 40" Mitsubishi and it was very easy to see I had made a dreadful mistake. Yeah, they were both CRTs and maybe they improved, but it was an awful set.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My son had a Toshiba TV for a good 2 years. It worked with no issues. The reason it was retired was because I gave him a bigger set.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> My son had a Toshiba TV for a good 2 years. It worked with no issues. The reason it was retired was because I gave him a bigger set.


Mine worked for years without any issues other than an unbelievably bad picture. All I ask out of a TV set is for it to function properly and display good PQ. It simply failed that last ask.

Rich


----------

